# FAST TRACKS TURNOUT JIG



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone made turnouts using the fast tracks turnout jigs. On their website the turnouts look great and perform flawlessly. I wonder how hard it is for a rookie to make those turnouts. They make it look soooo easy on their website!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Making turnouts*



dd1228 said:


> Has anyone made turnouts using the fast tracks turnout jigs. On their website the turnouts look great and perform flawlessly. I wonder how hard it is for a rookie to make those turnouts. They make it look soooo easy on their website!:smilie_daumenpos:


dd1228;

I have scratch-built many turnouts, but I have not used the fast tracks jigs. Like you I have watched their video, and If you can solder then you should be able to build a turnout. There are two things in their method that I do not agree with. One is using mostly wood ties with a Printed circuit (PC) tie only every 5 or 8 or whatever. I have done that and have later had the copper cladding peel off the PC ties. I now use ALL PC ties for a much stronger turnout. Even if a few break, the rest will hold the rail firmly in place.
The second thing is also PC tie related, but I feel, worse, as it is even more likely to happen. Fast tracks, and many others, use a single PC tie as a throwbar in their turnouts. The only thing holding the points in alignment is the solder joints below the thin end of the points and the PC throwbar. I have also done this in the past and gotten very frustrated with points pulling the tiny surface area of copper cladding beneath them, off the throwbar. After replacing enough PC "throwbars"; I went to a different, and much stronger, throwbar design.
If you decide to use the fast tracks jigs, I recommend using all PC ties and coping my throwbar design. It is more work than just soldering two point rails to a PC tie; but well worth the extra effort, when you don't have to repair the turnout. 
My method of building is here on the forum. It's in the "General Model Train Discussion" section. The post is titled, " How I scratch build turnouts" by Traction Fan. It's back a few pages, but you can use the search function by typing in the title and clicking search. 
I have also taught several people, including a ten year old boy, how to make turnouts. Every one of them built a good working turnout on their first try. So it can be done. I suggest you pull up my old post, and read through it. It covers not only how, but also why, and how much. That may help you decide.
If you decide to buy, rather than make, your turnouts; I strongly recommend Peco brand turnouts. They are very reliable and strong. The only downside is the cost, $30.00 ea.

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos: 

Here are some photos of my turnouts
















http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/smilie_daumenpos.gif


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I too have been tempted by the Fast Tracks turnouts but haven't taken the plunge so i cant really comment on them, but it does appear that to make any savings you need to gear up for making several.

Like TF says you can't do better than going for Peco turnouts if you want to go the RTR route. They're pretty bullet proof and will accept a variety of point motors. The FT solution offers a great option if you wish to build but some will just be happier taking the simplicity of the ready made path.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I needed a few turnouts for my layout that Peco didn't make.

So I went the FT route.

Never made a turnout before using any means.

Took a couple of tries with the FT approach to get the frog point right.

Then it was easy, IMO.

Frederick


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. And Traction Fan I will look at your site for the construction. I have tried many different turnouts; Micro Engineering look good but did not perform to my liking. Atlas look good and seem to perform well, but the frog is insulated, and too much trouble to make it live. I do not use switch motors cause of the expense and the extra work. Peco code 55 turnouts are great and are on my layout now, but I don't like the way they look and some wheels drop into the frog area causing an unsmooth passage. And the tie spacing is not prototypical. Neither is their flex track. Oh well, I'lll keep procrastinating!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another bit of info that may help you.*



dd1228 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. And Traction Fan I will look at your site for the construction. I have tried many different turnouts; Micro Engineering look good but did not perform to my liking. Atlas look good and seem to perform well, but the frog is insulated, and too much trouble to make it live. I do not use switch motors cause of the expense and the extra work. Peco code 55 turnouts are great and are on my layout now, but I don't like the way they look and some wheels drop into the frog area causing an unsmooth passage. And the tie spacing is not prototypical. Neither is their flex track. Oh well, I'lll keep procrastinating!


dd1228;

I don't mean to steer you away from Fast Tracks jigs altogether. 
By all means use the jigs if you wish. If you modify the procedure re: ties and throwbar, you should end up with a good turnout. I personally don't use any jig. My first turnouts were just eyeball based copies of the general shape of a commercial turnout. Since then, Ive made dozens of the things and can pretty well do it from memory at this point. One thing you will certainly need is an NMRA standards gauge. Every rail in a turnout is positioned using this gauge. 
It was interesting, reading your opinions about various brands of commercial turnouts. All the reliability issues you mentioned are fixable. I can't do anything about appearance obviously. When you look up My turnout building article, you may also want to check out one called "Improving Atlas Turnouts. It shows, in photos and text, what you can,(and can't) do to fix each of the derailment issues you brought up.
Also, with regard to the high cost of switch motors, you are not alone. Many on the forum have complained about it. Which brings up another post, $5 switch machine in the "Beginner's Q&A" section. In it,I describe a ridiculously simple device that you can build yourself. It does the same thing, in much the same way, as the popular; but expensive, Tortoise switch motor. Assembly takes about 30Min. and materials are under $5. I don't know if either of those things are of interest to you, but they're available, on this forum, for anyone who wants them.

regards:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*I wrote a long post on the Fast Track system.........*

..........for another forum. You can see it here:

http://model-railroad-hobbyist.com/node/17890

Peter


----------

